# Honda makes a propane inverter generator!!!



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Storing gasoline and storing propane is night and day. I just found out that Honda makes a propane version of their EU2000, they've been making one for at least a year, it is the EU15iGP.

http://en.responsejp.com/article/2014/04/21/221675.html

BUT here's the bad news it's not made in America yet (i think it's 50 hertz). I'm crossing my fingers that it's only a matter of time. Not sure about other people but I'd much rather have a Honda generator that was specifically designed by Honda for propane, than to have a tri-fuel tweak job...in my opinion I'm paying Honda prices for Honda quality


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Yamaha makes some Tri-Power ones. Gas, Nat Gas, Propane.
I'd like to see a very small diesel powered unit too sometime.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Is it Yamaha themselves who make it or is it a 3rd party?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't buy a fuel powered inverter! A "gasoline" engine running a low voltage alternator to power a step wave inverter is a waste of energy. Not only does it add an extra 10% loss in the system it can ruin induction motors and anything with electronics that use 120VAC. 

Either get a Gen set that produces 120/240VAC or get a solar charger for a battery pack and a full sine wave inverter.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but a buddy of mine had a dual fuel system in his car. The engine would start on gasoline, but once it was running, he would open 1 valve and close another so that it was running on propane. He showed me the propane conversion ( not homemade, actually a manufactured system) and it was a pipe in the air intake that would mix the propane into the incoming air.

I don't know much about the science behind this, but I wonder if it would be easy enough to build a propane/air mixer that could attach to any small gasoline engine. It could be an interesting project. I think there are some definite safety risks with a project like this, definitely not a good project for just anyone to do.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The dual fuel (propane/gasoline) systems are rather expensive and must be selected and installed by someone familiar with those systems. There is a lot more than meats the eye when doing an installation.
I was trained to install and repair Impco and Century LPG systems. There are oil or vacuum switches that have to be installed to prevent fuelling a fire when the engine stops, and special hose that is used to transfer LPG fuel from the tank(s) to the vaporizer/regulator. Then you have to use a different kind of hose to feed the mixer (carburetor) with the gaseous LPG. LPG is as dangerous to store as gasoline and maybe a bit more so as it will collect in any low spot and remain there until an ignition source finds it. Special sealants are used at connections and the test equipment for detecting leaks can be very expensive. I still have some of the tools I used but I have been away from the field long enough that I would need a refresher class to be recertified.

As to the danger aspect, let me put it this way; Just one tablespoon of liquid LPG in an 8x8x8 room is enough to cause the demolition of that room - like a few sticks of dynamite! I was called to aid the local fire department in their investigation of a warehouse explosion that injured a man who stepped into the building and turned the lights on...The resulting explosion blew him and the steel door out of the warehouse - which actually saved his life. The cause was a small leak in a propane tank line due to a poor connection when the tank was mounted. (LPG tanks are supposed to be shut off at the withdrawal valve to prevent this but this one was left on over night.

Properly handled all fuels are safe to use. LPG is no different. The mishandling of any fuel can be disastrous. Open air storage or ventilated area indoors is recommended for LPG storage in pressurized containers


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

No doubt it is very dangerous. However, I once filled a garbage bag with LPG, tied it to the center of a 100 foot cord, then placed it over a campfire. The resulting fireball was very disappointing. I've seen nicer displays from a cup of gasoline sealed inside a beer bottle.....but that is another story.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Storing any fuel is dangerous if done wrong... the awesome thing about LPG is its shelf life compared to diesel and gasoline.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Don't buy a fuel powered inverter! A "gasoline" engine running a low voltage alternator to power a step wave inverter is a waste of energy. Not only does it add an extra 10% loss in the system it can ruin induction motors and anything with electronics that use 120VAC.
> 
> Either get a Gen set that produces 120/240VAC or get a solar charger for a battery pack and a full sine wave inverter.


So you're saying that Honda inverters do use pure sine wave inverters but that gasoline is too erratic to use with them? Would a Honda propane inverter generator be better?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Storing any fuel is dangerous if done wrong... the awesome thing about LPG is its shelf life compared to diesel and gasoline.


I like the shelf life of wax, and alcohol


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is a link to a gasifier unit to run different kinds of internal combustion engines.
http://www.soilandhealth.org/03sov/0302hsted/fema.woodgas.pdf


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> So you're saying that Honda inverters do use pure sine wave inverters but that gasoline is too erratic to use with them? Would a Honda propane inverter generator be better?


No, I don't believe that most Honda (and other inverter generators) use full sine wave inverters. They typically use the cheaper "modified" sine wave (stepped wave) inverters.The fuel you use won't make the gen set erratic but most fuels don't store as well as alcohol - even propane will turn to a waxy substance over time. (we used Xylene to clean it out of vaporizers and carburetors) Pure alcohol will keep indefinitely in a closed container and in an open container it will absorb water but as long as it is 75 to 80% alcohol it still makes a great fuel. (actually 80/20 mix of alcohol and water is a better fuel than pure (anhydrous) alcohol) The water adds "latent heat" to the combustion process and improves the power.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great info on that. Did not realize water was good for stuff like that. Have a few old pals who have snagged the ethanol making permits form Obama. One guy is apparently doing pretty good with it. He uses a tomato paste sugar wash and runs it through a highly efficient reflux still which usually make it hit around 180 proof in one trip. Then he cuts it with water to below 80 proof and runs it again..which he says comes out at close to 200 proof at a person can get here on earth. Sure makes some smooth vodky too. Make a person chunk rocks at Stoli. Utterly tasteless. Now it is good to add some distilled water to that. 120 proof finished product for driinking is just about right for us Ruskies..lol. This is the recipe he uses.

Home Distiller ? View topic - Birdwatchers sugar wash recipe


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I prefer not to have to add sugar or yeast which is why I like using apples, grapes and/or Jerusalem artichokes. The correct yeast accumulates on the skin of the fruit/stalks so you don't need to buy the yeast.
I use the reflux still - it makes it easy to get high proof alcohol without running it more than once. the free permit for alcohol fuel allows up to 10,000 gallons a year. That is a lot of fuel!


----------

